# Swirly bar



## MGH (Oct 18, 2018)

Just thought I'd post a couple pics of this bar I poured last night. I thought it had especially nice "swirls" - even if the surface tension did keep it from filling all the way in on the far side :evil: 

This gold is from a customer's stone removal lot; bar weighs 3.04 ozt.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 18, 2018)

Very nice! I never get tired of looking at gold.

Dave


----------



## Shark (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice!

I really am starting to want a bar mold.


----------



## canedane (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice bar Shark. Is the back ground your bath room floor? :lol:


----------



## Shark (Oct 18, 2018)

canedane said:


> Nice bar Shark. Is the back ground your bath room floor? :lol:



While I would really love to claim that bar, it isn't mine,


----------



## anachronism (Oct 19, 2018)

That looks fantastic.


----------



## IdahoMole (Oct 20, 2018)

Some people like the pipe created when a button solidifies but personally, I love the pour lines on a bar. Gorgeous!

Jason


----------

